# 1 year old barking at other dogs when out and about.



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello.
Duncan just turned a year old last week. He is a wonderful family dog. Absolutely no negative behaviors in our home, wonderful off leash on neighborhood walking trails (its permitted), and perfect boy at the dog parks.
The only problem he has is when on leash and we go for walks or to the PetSmart/PetCo ect., when he sees another dog, he starts barking loudly and pulls to them. 
I'm 100% positive that he simply wants to go meet them and introduce himself and once he has met the other dog he simply walks away and is perfect. However, since he's getting so large and is a GSD, most people are fearful of him approaching their dog. I completely understand their fear/hesitation. I would be as well.
He listens to all commands at every other time when on and off leach, but during these situations, he is another dog altogether and will not follow sit, down, leave it, or quiet commands. Its a bit embarrassing and I don't want anyone to fear my normally wonderfully sweet boy.
Do I need to socialize him more with other dogs? Would a day during the work week at a local kennel that has 'play days' help with this? To be honest, he doesn't see another dog during the work week (both my wife and I work full days) and there are some weekends in which we don't see another dog even during our long walks on neighborhood trails.
I would appreciate any other advice. I'll be speaking with my trainer about this as well but the more advice, the better.
Thank you all.
Sean
Here he is:


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Is this new behavior? Was he ever socialized? 
Being isolated for long periods can cause problems.
I would suggest for a starter to take him somewhere that there are dogs.
Not in a dog park but at a regular park or near a dog park where you can keep him at a distance to observe other dogs. If he is ok with that then you can move him slowly closer.
This will help you to know how deep his problem is. If it works without much problem then so much for the better.
Nice looking dog. Good luck. 
Others may have different or better suggestions but this is a starter.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sounds just like a socialization issue to me too. He's unsure/fearful about the other dogs so he barks to keep them away...

Dog classes would help with this, though you may want to have a private lesson or 2 prior to class to get a handle on the barking so YOU learn what you need to do. Plus working on socialization. Use distance first, and I like to use food. Plus friendly dogs you know that will put up with the initial crazy.

You see this yet?


----------



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. 
He was well socialized as a pup. We participated in two, six week training sessions; at age 4 months he spent one week at a kennel with several dogs in which they had 3 two hour play sessions; and at 6 months he took part in a 2 week board and train with a local K9 officer's training school. 

He has not had much time with other dogs for the past 4 to 6 months due to our work schedule and weather. 

When he was in the group of dogs, say at the training sessions, he did not bark at all and was a perfect student. When at the dog park and off leash to go play, he does not bark at all at the other dogs. He does get excited when we walk up to the park. 

Its only when on leash and walking in the neighborhood, or out in the stores, that he barks at other dogs that are on or off leash. 

He is not barking at them out of fear, or trying to keep them away. To me it definitly seems to be "Hey, I see you and I want you to see me!" 

Could it be still a 'puppy' thing? Will he mellow out as he gets older AND with more socialization we provide?

I'll try the suggestion of visiting the parks and keeping him on leash at a distance and see if my commands work. I'll move closer a bit at a time and see if the commands continue to work. I'm pretty sure that he will obey me if we're more than say 50 feet away. He has demonstrate that before on walks, but once we get within 20 feet, he just has to bark and go see them!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

So he's wonderful at the dog park offleash, but then lunges when he is ONleash at Petco/Petsmart? Maybe I'm oversimplifying, but sounds like leash reactivity to me. How is he if he meets another dog onleash on a walk? I mean, can you isolate the behavior to it being only when onleash? I guess if that's the issue, I'd avoid leashed situations until you can find a trainer or someone to help you with that.

And btw, he's a STUD!!!!!! *Super* handsome. :wub:


----------



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess I should have simply said that he loses composure when we approach another dog or another dog approaches us. When on leash he will bark and pull, NOT lunge, and try to get close to the other dog. He is wagging his tail so I believe its a friendly approach. BUT, I have seen the reaction of the other owners and often time, they do not see his approach as being postive and I can't fault that. 
I forgot to mention that when off leash and walking in our neighborhood trails, he will run up to another dog on the trail, bark a little as he approaches, but once he gets up to the other dog, he sniffs, wags his tail, and after just a few seconds, he acts as if the other dog is no longer there and will recall and stick with me again. There has never been any aggression on Duncan's part. A few times, the other dog was fearful and growled and snapped and Duncan simply walked away with his tail down and came back to me. 
I just really want him to be calm when approaching, or being approached, by another dog. 
How do I curb his enthusiam without hurting his socialization? I try to tell the other owners that he's just excited to see their dog and ask if they mind if he "says Hi?". Some will say "sure", they allow the dogs to smell each other and all is well. He will not bark at that dog again no matter how many times we see each other in the store or on the road.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

SeanCJ said:


> I just really want him to be calm when approaching, or being approached, by another dog.
> How do I curb his enthusiam without hurting his socialization?


We did a cool exercise in Obedience class with meeting onleash dogs. 

Is he in any classes now? If not, I'd enroll.  Sounds like he had training sessions *without* you present? If I'm reading that right, enroll in an Obedience class! The meet and greet is very helpful in working this issue. It's a controlled environment and the trainer can help right then and there with any issues that sprout up. Problem is, I don't know how to "work" on this issue without the help of another handler/dog. 

Hopefully someone else can offer better advice, but the class is the best way to go I think! Good luck! Sounds like you have a really wonderful dog.


----------



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

chelle said:


> And btw, he's a STUD!!!!!! *Super* handsome. :wub:


Thank you!


----------



## SeanCJ (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you Chelle. 
I was with him during the first two, 6 week training sessions (puppy obedience and then basic obedience directly following). We were on vacation during the first week long kennel stay and the two week board and train. 
I work with him every day on basic obedience in the home and during our evening walks. We also practice the Nothing in Life is Free 100% of the time. 
He's my buddy and we are basically stuck at the hip when I'm home. He is definitely a 'velcro dog'. 
He's also very very good with my wife and two boys, age 12 and 16. They also practice obedience with him and he follows their commands very well.
Now that I think about it, even as a puppy, he would get very excited and bark a bit when he initially saw the other dogs when pulling into the parking lot for the training classes and bark a bit when approaching the dogs at the door leading into the building for the class. However, once inside the building and in the room filled with over 20 other dogs, he never once barked or pulled at the other dogs regardless of the training drill at the time. He was perfect during the full hour of class every session. 
Its really just when meeting a strange dog for the first time regardless of where it is. Once he has met them, its not an issue.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree with chelle about another class. Class is controlled and the trainer can observe. The more information you give the less of a problem it seems.

As I said before isolation isn't the best for some dogs. 

I'm not generally a fan of daycare but for your dog that might actually be helpful. He seems to want to be with other dogs but it's just too exciting right now.

My dog could care less about most other dogs.

Best wishes.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You see this a lot in dogs that are heavily socialized with other dogs in offleash dog park type settings. The dog learns that other dogs are there to be played with and that the human is a nuisance getting in the way of their playing. He's learned to focus on other dogs and the fun that comes from them, rather than focusing on obeying you. 

I'd definitely get involved in group classes where he can learn to focus on YOU in a room full of other dogs that are also on leash, learning to focus on their owners.


----------

